# 1936 columbia superb,all original prewar bicycle



## fxo550 (Nov 12, 2015)

I own this bike and i want to sell it but first i need some info.When i search for a 1936 columbia superb all i get is pictures of my bike on nostalgic dave,nothing more.Any help?

**serial A78810**


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 12, 2015)

*Ad*

Does this help. Nice bike man!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 12, 2015)

I have the same bike, but in green with a painted fork.
I paid 1200 for it from a cabe member and picked it up about 4 or 5 years ago.
Not a common bike with the aluminum fenders.
Chris


----------



## fxo550 (Nov 12, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> I have the same bike, but in green with a painted fork.
> I paid 1200 for it from a cabe member and picked it up about 4 or 5 years ago.
> Not a common bike with the aluminum fenders.
> Chris




Any pictures of yours?


----------



## catfish (Nov 12, 2015)

Let me know when you are ready to sell.


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 12, 2015)

Nice bike.


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 13, 2015)

Here is the catalog scans


----------



## fxo550 (Nov 13, 2015)

mrcolumbia said:


> here is the catalog scans
> 
> 
> View attachment 250409
> ...




first time i see this.the only thing i don't see is the lock on the right side of the tank,other than that is the same bike.


----------



## fxo550 (Nov 13, 2015)

mrcolumbia said:


> here is the catalog scans
> 
> 
> View attachment 250409
> ...




and the light switch on mine is on the tank.and drop stand.


----------



## fxo550 (Nov 13, 2015)

I just got a pm and came to my attention that the bike in the catalog is not the same year of mine or at least not the same model,mine have the aluminum fenders.Any help on this matter Mrcolumbia.


----------



## fxo550 (Nov 13, 2015)

mine is a first year locking tank,as was told by a cabe member.


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 13, 2015)

Very cool bike Freddy...I have a 37 Westfield similar to your bike...love the Columbia Westfield bikes...


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 13, 2015)

I second that.  The first photos didn't do the bike justice.


----------



## fxo550 (Nov 15, 2015)

For those with interest on the bike and those who ask for pictures,i am working on the bike to put it for sale and take a lot of pictures.I want to see how the bike will look with red tires and red pedals.
Let me know if is a good idea or i should leave it with white walls,thanks.
.
Also i got the horn and light working with a rechargeable battery pack.pictures soon.thanks


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm not a fan of red on red and all the original literature shows it with white walls but its your bike...


----------



## fxo550 (Nov 15, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> I'm not a fan of red on red and all the original literature shows it with white walls but its your bike...




so is 3 to 0 white walls


----------



## stoney (Nov 15, 2015)

Whitewalls


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 15, 2015)

fxo550 said:


> I just got a pm and came to my attention that the bike in the catalog is not the same year of mine or at least not the same model,mine have the aluminum fenders.Any help on this matter Mrcolumbia.





Not sure if you got your questions answered. MrColumbia did post the 36 Columbia catalog and your bike is a 36. The catalog does list the aluminum fenders like on your bike. The seat chassis on your bike is painted,not chrome, perhaps it was changed? The horn button on the bars might just be in the illustration as the 36's I've seen have the button on the tank. The drop stand? Again, may have been added, the clip is held on by screws, on the two 36's I have the clip is attached to the fender with rivets. Does the lower left rear stay have any marks where the kickstand would have been attached? All these changes are minor variations from the catalog and may all be original.

All that aside, I've really liked this bike since it was first posted on nostalgic.net. Wish I was in a position to buy it. Fifteen years ago one sat on eBay for a year without selling (and it was only $500). I'm still regretting that one. Your bike is a great example.

Do you have the tank key? Here's a picture of one. I have a 1936 Regular Streamline (painted steel fenders, painted truss fork). It's my favorite riding bike for cruises. 

Looking forward to more pictures. And I also would go with whitewalls.


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 16, 2015)

fxo550 said:


> I just got a pm and came to my attention that the bike in the catalog is not the same year of mine or at least not the same model,mine have the aluminum fenders.Any help on this matter Mrcolumbia.




Both images are from the 1936 Catalogs. Both are the deluxe models with Aluminum fenders just like yours. Please know that the catalog depictions are not always exactly like many of the bikes that were made in that year. There was a seeming never ending amount of variations, options and substitutions made in the Westfield factory. Personally I find it more difficult to find an exact match than to find bikes with slight differences. 

All this being said, these were the closest matches to your bike I could find in either 1936 Columbia catalog that I have. There may have been other catalogs produced that year that I son't have.


----------



## fxo550 (Nov 16, 2015)

MrColumbia said:


> Both images are from the 1936 Catalogs. Both are the deluxe models with Aluminum fenders just like yours. Please know that the catalog depictions are not always exactly like many of the bikes that were made in that year. There was a seeming never ending amount of variations, options and substitutions made in the Westfield factory. Personally I find it more difficult to find an exact match than to find bikes with slight differences.
> 
> All this being said, these were the closest matches to your bike I could find in either 1936 Columbia catalog that I have. There may have been other catalogs produced that year that I son't have.




Thanks a lot.


----------



## fxo550 (Nov 16, 2015)

cds2323 said:


> Not sure if you got your questions answered. MrColumbia did post the 36 Columbia catalog and your bike is a 36. The catalog does list the aluminum fenders like on your bike. The seat chassis on your bike is painted,not chrome, perhaps it was changed? The horn button on the bars might just be in the illustration as the 36's I've seen have the button on the tank. The drop stand? Again, may have been added, the clip is held on by screws, on the two 36's I have the clip is attached to the fender with rivets. Does the lower left rear stay have any marks where the kickstand would have been attached? All these changes are minor variations from the catalog and may all be original.
> 
> All that aside, I've really liked this bike since it was first posted on nostalgic.net. Wish I was in a position to buy it. Fifteen years ago one sat on eBay for a year without selling (and it was only $500). I'm still regretting that one. Your bike is a great example.
> 
> ...




Yes i have the key,thanks


----------



## fxo550 (Nov 16, 2015)

*for sale*

Bike is for sale today in the for sale thread.
Just cleaned the bike,did not change anything.
will sell with the white walls,thanks to all.


----------



## catfish (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm looking for the For Sale ad. Can't find it.... 




fxo550 said:


> Bike is for sale today in the for sale thread.
> Just cleaned the bike,did not change anything.
> will sell with the white walls,thanks to all.


----------



## fxo550 (Nov 16, 2015)

catfish said:


> I'm looking for the For Sale ad. Can't find it....




Is there now,thanks


----------



## fxo550 (Dec 4, 2015)

The bike is on ebay now,thanks.


----------

